# Nerve block for pain management



## kayb1117 (Jan 28, 2010)

Any suggestions for CPT coding of the following blocks?

ultrasound-guided lumbar plexus block

ultrasound-guided fascia iliaca nerve block

ultrasound-quided fascia iliaca compartment block

Would they all be the same procedure code ?


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bad news.  There is no real code for any your procedures.

Lumbar Plexus: 64449 if with a catheter...but who does that?  Otherwise, its a 64450.  I'm a little rusty with the anatomy for this.  Is the lumbar plexus a sympathetic nerve system.  Ultrasound guidance looks like 76999.

The other two procedures would be the same:  64450 and 76999.

Out of curiousity, what were the dx codes for the procedures?

Hope this helps.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------

